# Memphis,Tennessee



## beat_tramp (Nov 2, 2008)

Ive slept in plenty of squats but Ive never tried to get one going myself.I have a feeling that here in Memphis is an ideal place to do it.So far Ive found a house in such a perfect ideal area (the backyard is a huge viaduct area next to abunch of train tracks by a train yard) but I talked to the neighbor and I think hes a crack dealing Blood (the gang).But really Im thinking for a long term squat - a building in the midtown area would be better because I am planning for long term squatting and of course investing lots of time,work and even money into it.Let me know if you want to do this with me or contribute in any way and of course advice is desperately needed.


----------



## beat_tramp (Nov 3, 2008)

Me and you have talked before on here when I was living in AZ.Yeah Im from Memphis so I know about most of what your talking about accept maybe the specific abandoned gondolas.What are neutria?


----------



## desaparecido (Nov 3, 2008)

some gangster kids hit me in the head with a dead branch after trying to run off with my pack in memphis. not a big fan of that place. it was like 9:00 in the morning.


----------



## desaparecido (Nov 3, 2008)

i was out near the CN yard, it's SE of DT Memphis I think


Edit: I'm also not white.


----------

